# Corel Draw Briefbogen Layout



## aligma (15. April 2004)

Hallo,

wie muss ich ein Briefbogen_layout in Corel Draw abspeichern, damit ich es auch als Briefbogenvorlage in Word verwenden kann ?

Danke für eure Hilfe;-)


----------



## itseit (18. Mai 2004)

für was bruachst du das in word? texte kann man auch in corel schreiben. Welche Version von Corel hast du und welche von Word?


----------



## thoru (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo aligma,

gestalte deinen Briefbogen doch in Corel und drucke dir dann entsprechende 
Exemplare aus. In Word kannst du doch die Abstände so einstellen das das
du erst dort anfängst zu schreiben, wo auch auf dem Briebogen die ersten
Zeilen erscheinen sollen.
Anders läuft es widerum auch nicht wenn du deine Briefbögen von einer 
Druckerei anfertigen lässt. Dann musst du deine Textverarbeitung ebenso
anpassen.

cu
thoru


----------

